# lake darling fishing report



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

fished south of the grano bridge in the shallows around 11 feet.Very fast action for the last hour of light.Swedish Pimple tipped with half a minnow has been working best.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

same pattern is still working and my nephew pulled up a 29" on wedsday. its really cold fishing though but little one still wants to go


----------

